# :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion:::



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

ok so this East vs West A3 Challenge is real lol.
For those of you who haven't been paying attention, here are the cliffs:
A few of us East Coast A3's got together about a week ago and had a little photoshoot. We all know how rare modded a3's are so it was awesome to finally go to a meet/gtg to find a bunch! So we thought it would be fun and motivating if we proposed a "challenge" to the West Coast to try and "top" our photoshoot/gtg.
















The West Coast gladly accepted the challenge! In fact, IMO they are a little too "confident" that they will beat us.







Well, they have already started to band together and are planning their next meet. Let's see what they come up with. (offical detailed point system is in the making)
In the meantime, let's use this thread to see who is in on our side, where/when we should meet, etc.
Basically anyone east of MN thru LA (louisiana for those geographically ignorant like myself) is welcome to join the East Coast Team. Canada included http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Meeting point can be anywhere from FL to Canadian border. IMO Mid-Atlantic or Toronto area would be the best places to meet, but we'll see!








_Disclaimer_: This is meant to be *fun*. Not everyone is expected to find it thrilling. If you're gonna come in here to insult the idea or any other member of this forum (regardless of which team they are on), then allow me to save you some clicks and keystrokes now, and GTFO.
So, let's keep the East vs. West Coast Challenge discussion/banter in here. Add to the list if you're in!
1. OpenSkye


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Im in for some friendly competition... 
Honestly, the best shot for a big photoshoot would be something like WF or H2Oi... where lots of people will be there anyways/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

This should get interesting... let our north of the border brothers combine forces with us and together we shall conquer the A3 battle!
1. OpenSkye
2. krazyboi


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_Oh Im in for some friendly competition... 
Honestly, the best shot for a big photoshoot would be something like WF or H2Oi... where lots of people will be there anyways/

totally agree. i for one, wont be at waterfest this year








h20- hells YES


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

val u know im in for the east coast


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

^ nice








so far:
1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

haha. you guys are collecting by state. we're collecting in about a 50sq mi radius.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_haha. you guys are collecting by state. we're collecting in about a 50sq mi radius.

we're a lot more rare out here! gotta do what u gotta do.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm in. East Side.
1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)
5. A3Danimal (lava a3)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_I'm in. East Side.
1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)
5. A3Danimal (lava a3)

better have your all house work done by then homie!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Ditto.
1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)
5. A3Danimal (lava a3)
6. BalloFruit (misano red a3)


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_Ditto.
1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)
5. A3Danimal (lava a3)
6. BalloFruit (misano red a3)

gotta rep the big KY on the east side
7. Irishpride (silver A3)


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*

once all of you A3'ers GTG you should take pics and send it to AUDI and tell them to give us the S3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (littleredwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredwagen* »_once all of you A3'ers GTG you should take pics and send it to AUDI and tell them to give us the S3









i think if you tag a long, we can p'shop your car a bit short and it'll fit right in!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i think if you tag a long, we can p'shop your car a bit short and it'll fit right in!

Awesome always wanted my car shorter







while we are at it we should take 4 out and replace it with a 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (littleredwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredwagen* »_
Awesome always wanted my car shorter







while we are at it we should take 4 out and replace it with a 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

heck yea...looks like we'll be having a S3 in our crew!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (krazyboi)*

Did you East Coasters forget about me?







Did you already move on Val


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Did you East Coasters forget about me?







Did you already move on Val









No, we were waiting for you...you've been MIA!


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*

In the Carolina's
1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)
5. A3Danimal (lava a3)
6. BalloFruit (misano red a3)
7. Irishpride (silver A3)
8. Ivster (Brill Red A3)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. OpenSkye (ibis a3)
2. krazyboi (silver a3)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint a3)
4. audiant (ibis a3)
5. A3Danimal (lava a3)
6. BalloFruit (misano red a3)
7. Irishpride (silver a3)
8. Ivster (brill red a3)
9. angryrican66 (ibis a3)


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

New York State
Am I the first 08 brilliant black a3 with titanium?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
better have your all house work done by then homie! 

If it would ever quit Pho King raining, I might be able too!!!









All this rain water is starting to fill up my pool though!!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_New York State
Am I the first 08 brilliant black a3 with titanium?









calm down. u arent the only one with the tit package


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Did you East Coasters forget about me?







Did you already move on Val









forget you? never that!








you've been mentioned in other threads. we are waiting for y'all to post up on your own!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_you've been mentioned in other threads. we are waiting for y'all to post up on your own!









they want us to hold their hands through this...ok, maybe just you.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red a3 2.0T) methinks
9. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
10. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red a3 2.0T) methinks
9. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
10. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why am I #9?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red a3 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
better?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Why am I #9?









LOL! east coast been treatin ya that bad?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
LOL! east coast been treatin ya that bad?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
LOL! east coast been treatin ya that bad?








Quite the opposite, noticed I've been MIA









_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red a3 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
better?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Quite the opposite, noticed I've been MIA








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ok now we want deeeetails


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Quite the opposite, noticed I've been MIA 


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ok now we want deeeetails









angry's got tricks up his sleeves!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (krazyboi)*

East Coast Rules Bump


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*

OpenSkye and krazyboi working on points bump


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_OpenSkye and krazyboi *getting paid at work while*working on points bump

fixed


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Did you East Coasters forget about me?







Did you already move on Val









Man how quickly they forget where they came from. We don't need any traitors anyway!


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (krazyboi)*

I'm in (whaden lava 3.2q)
Are you taking location suggestions, yet?
My vote would be somewhere along the I-81 corridor or close to.
Someplace with excellent mountain roads for a run and photo ops.
Say, Charleston, WV or Charlottesville, VA or if you need to move north then somewhere in the Poconos or southern NY (Fingerlakes/Binghamton).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: :::Official East Coast A3 Roster and Discussion::: (whaden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whaden* »_I'm in (whaden lava 3.2q)
Are you taking location suggestions, yet?
My vote would be somewhere along the I-81 corridor or close to.
Someplace with excellent mountain roads for a run and photo ops.
Say, Charleston, WV or Charlottesville, VA or if you need to move north then somewhere in the Poconos or southern NY (Fingerlakes/Binghamton).

note taken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im def. down for NY. actually eff it, i'd be down for WV too


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, count me in. SprintA3 (Sprint 2.0T)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Oh, count me in. SprintA3 (Sprint 2.0T)

we were waitin for ya to chime in







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I'm in if it's close-ish to the border. I never like to go too deep into Americaland.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*

^ you sir. i hope i get to meet you one day. your car inspired me to get mine.
1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*

Good policy! Coming from an ex-patriot.... they made me do it

_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_I'm in if it's close-ish to the border. I never like to go too deep into Americaland.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good policy! Coming from an ex-patriot.... they made me do it

and you sir, when are you gonna join the boat?!?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

x2 on eh's car being inspirational. I totally copied him on the 19" CH's.
I would have chimed in earlier but I didn't see this thread. Since I'm an OG I think i deserve a cooler spot than 11.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_x2 on eh's car being inspirational. I totally copied him on the 19" CH's.
I would have chimed in earlier but I didn't see this thread. Since I'm an OG I think i deserve a cooler spot than 11.
















wtf?!?! ok, you can be 2. I'll drop to 3. no biggie.
ok, new posting scheme
tag / color / engine / ***** # you want!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I never received a formal invite.

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
and you sir, when are you gonna join the boat?!?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I never received a formal invite.


none was given. if you belong, you know you belong and just add on!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

hahaha I was kidding Johnny.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_







wtf?!?! ok, you can be 2. I'll drop to 3. no biggie.
ok, new posting scheme
tag / color / engine / ***** # you want! 

the numbers are only a count. makes it simpler for us.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_hahaha I was kidding Johnny. 

so was i. i really don't care







i'll just give out random #s so it seems like we got hundreds when we only have like 15


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
so was i. i really don't care







i'll just give out random #s so it seems like we got hundreds when we only have like 15

don't tell the west coast your plans


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lol!!! rolf. awesome! but yea, teachers didn't like picking on me. oh wellz.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That is awesome.







(Post #700 wooo!)


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

one of my laughs of the day







that was great


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredwagen* »_one of my laughs of the day







that was great









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

hmmm, I belong. But you guys are far and I'm lazy.


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
none was given. if you belong, you know you belong and just add on!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hmmm, I belong. But you guys are far and I'm lazy.



auto train buddy, check it out on amtrak. takes you straight from orlando to lorton, va (about 20 miles south of DC). less driving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Can I pass it off as a Forge work excursion? I wouldn't want to come all that way and be let down either....


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
auto train buddy, check it out on amtrak. takes you straight from orlando to lorton, va (about 20 miles south of DC). less driving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
auto train buddy, check it out on amtrak. takes you straight from orlando to lorton, va (about 20 miles south of DC). less driving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have taken it roundtrip nice ride with a bar/lounge car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)

GTG Waterfest weekend in july? ? ?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
GTG Waterfest weekend in july? ? ?


i def. wont be there. but eva might.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i def. wont be there. but eva might.

def?!?! so you know the baby is set for that weekend? assuming c-section if its that def.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
def?!?! so you know the baby is set for that weekend? assuming c-section if its that def.

LOL the baby is born. its her first bday.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_LOL the baby is born. its her first bday.

ahhh, ok. different story then. bring her along to WF!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ahhh, ok. different story then. bring her along to WF!

LOL lemme fly to michigan, kidnap her from her parents on her first bday, and bring her to waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
LOL lemme fly to michigan, kidnap her from her parents on her first bday, and bring her to waterfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now you're thinking!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
now you're thinking!









arent i always. actually my thinking caps are gonna shut off in about 11 minutes...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
arent i always. actually my thinking caps are gonna shut off in about 11 minutes...

yea, mine aren't on most of the time. words just come out w/o thinking


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, mine aren't on most of the time. words just come out w/o thinking

dewd i think. imagine if i didnt.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_dewd i think. imagine if i didnt.

ok, you're right. think we're all thankful that you think first


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
auto train buddy, check it out on amtrak. takes you straight from orlando to lorton, va (about 20 miles south of DC). less driving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha that train is pretty cool as long as you spring for a sleeper car...Its funny I took my A4 on that train to baltimore then bought my A3 in Maryland and put it on the train for the return trip to Orlando. Technically Sanford but close enough


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

bump for the east siiiide cuz we see the sun rise first.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
haha that train is pretty cool as long as you spring for a sleeper car...Its funny I took my A4 on that train to baltimore then bought my A3 in Maryland and put it on the train for the return trip to Orlando. Technically Sanford but close enough

yea, i always thought it did more stops up/down the coast...until i looked into it last week. oh well, if i got a trip to Orlando...that'll be the route to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I think I may be down as long as I have some company


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think I may be down as long as I have some company

a3silverchrged?!?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

NO... although I'm sure he's a fine chap, i require female companionship above all. dr's orders

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
a3silverchrged?!?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NO... although I'm sure he's a fine chap, i require female companionship above all. dr's orders


the wife should do you just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

She tired long ago of car shows. I need a stand in. She won't mind









_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
the wife should do you just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_She tired long ago of car shows. I need a stand in. She won't mind











marriage. is this what i have to look forward to?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
marriage. is this what i have to look forward to?









no, cuz you like car meets...you can join, or lead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Not likely, only if you're lucky like me








Plus a true gentleman never travels unaccompanied.

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
marriage. is this what i have to look forward to?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
no, cuz you like car meets...you can join, or lead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

omg if my husband is not into cars, i shall mold him.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
omg if my husband is not into cars, i shall mold him.

mold...or mod?!? same thing rite?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
mold...or mod?!? same thing rite?

SAME thing. both are just the way i like it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

i'm fine the fiancee isn't into cars...that means all mod money goes to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

question is. who among you will still be interesting and uninhibited when there's no cpu in front of you?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_question is. who among you will still be interesting and uninhibited when there's no cpu in front of you? 


what kind of interesting are you talking about?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

not easily quantified really. But I am usually bored to tears at car meets or hanging around with folks at the local car gathering corner. You have to be a true character and genuinely clever, if not, it's like going to a band geek gathering. 


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
what kind of interesting are you talking about?!?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
what kind of interesting are you talking about?!? 


"Potato salad??!? I'll dip my balls in it!!" - The State....


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i'm fine the fiancee isn't into cars...that means all mod money goes to me.

That's so not true, that means you will get into countless number of arguments everytime you spend a penny on your car since she will never understand why


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
That's so not true, that means you will get into countless number of arguments everytime you spend a penny on your car since she will never understand why









Sooooo true! Right now I'm dumping sooooooooo much money into the new house with all the fence building, painting, christ I don't even want to think about the flooring she wants....... I could probably already be at stage 3 w/ all the goodies if we were still in the rented condo in Annandale..... But its nice having a garage and a pool......


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
That's so not true, that means you will get into countless number of arguments everytime you spend a penny on your car since she will never understand why









guess you're right. i'll just have to throw in a purse or something for her every now and then.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
a3silverchrged?!?

F uCk Yeah.... I like the new name. Golfsilvercharged is back from 2003. I will submit for a new name today.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NO... although I'm sure he's a fine chap, i require female companionship above all. dr's orders



WTF...You would go with me if you knew what was good for ya!
I am the International Peeing in the Butt Foundation Founderer
otherwise know as IPITBF


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_I'm in if it's close-ish to the border. I never like to go too deep into Americaland.









We will form our own alliance north of the border!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

In that case! That's how we'll source the female companionship, a title like that will surely win them over. All sorted.

_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

WTF...You would go with me if you knew what was good for ya!
I am the International Peeing in the Butt Foundation Founderer
otherwise know as IPITBF


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
We will form our own alliance north of the border!

that's cool.. you're still East in our books!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im in.
Leave the wife at home.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

And I'll bring my rain slicker and waiters!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Im in.
Leave the wife at home.


yea, that's where the wifey will typically be when i go on meets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
golfsilvercharged- let us know when you get that sex ch- err i mean name change.










_Modified by OpenSkye at 11:05 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

a3slvrchrgd ?


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

jus sayin' hai from flo-ri-da









[can't commit, yet]

[missed eurotreffen, 1 hour from my house, cuz i was sick as dog]


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_jus sayin' hai from flo-ri-da









[can't commit, yet]

[missed eurotreffen, 1 hour from my house, cuz i was sick as dog]


^ i like this guy already. honest.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Bump for you A3'ers 16 already that is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_a3slvrchrgd ?

Im still working on it but the MODs wont get back to me!

the anticipation is killing me


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Im still working on it but the MODs wont get back to me!

the anticipation is killing me

we have MODs? I can't tell


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_That is awesome.







(Post #700 wooo!)

700 time to catch up son


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*

Hahah yeah i know i do need to catch up. 1.4 posts a day isn't cutting it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Hahah yeah i know i do need to catch up. 1.4 posts a day isn't cutting it.









looks like you gotta stop going to school and just focus on posting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
looks like you gotta stop going to school and just focus on posting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea meng. just drop out for a year and dedicate your time to taking pictarz of our a3's and post whoring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_yea meng. just drop out for a year and dedicate your time to taking pictarz of our a3's and post whoring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's an even better idea! we'll recruit someone's car as a tripod. any takers?!?!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
that's an even better idea! we'll recruit someone's car as a tripod. any takers?!?!


I am in again!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_I am in again!

dang buddy. you're an early bird aren't you?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

We golf pros get started early....

my first assistant is in the hospital so that forces me to HAVE to get here early.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_We golf pros get started early....

my first assistant is in the hospital so that forces me to HAVE to get here early. 

Golf pro eh? Must be nice. Wish I could play a sport to make money.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Golf pro eh? Must be nice. Wish I could play a sport to make money.


I am just better at life....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

damn u guys are up earrrly today. :yaaaaawn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yea, i'm no pro golfer, but i had to get in at 6AM to redo some computer ish. leaving at 2pm-ish is cool w/me!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_yea, i'm no pro golfer, but i had to get in at 6AM to redo some computer ish. leaving at 2pm-ish is cool w/me!

YSAL


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_YSAL









well, not like the weather here is great and i can enjoy it. rain all day FTL.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Its 80 and sunny in Florida...


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettingerGTI* »_I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


noice!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Its 80 and sunny in Florida...

florida schmlorida. wtf is up with your name? MODs must be sleepin.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
florida schmlorida. wtf is up with your name? MODs must be sleepin.

I submitted and gave urine sample...they said It could take up to 2 weeks!








yup 2 weeks! for a little name change. I think it is faster to go to the courthouse!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
florida *schmlorida*. wtf is up with your name? MODs must be sleepin.

i for the life of me cannot pronounce that. schmmmm-LLL uuuugggh no not working.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i for the life of me cannot pronounce that. schmmmm-LLL uuuugggh no not working.

Mine is


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i for the life of me cannot pronounce that. schmmmm-LLL uuuugggh no not working.

it works easier if you say it out loud, in a shouting voice. try it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Mine is









your what is?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
it works easier if you say it out loud, in a shouting voice. try it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's what he said


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i see we have 16. thems have 19. wtf east coast?!?!?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I meant to fix your post and say tooonnnngggguuue is not working, but i forgot.
I guess it really pulled from the luster of my post. I will try to tighten it up down here.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_I meant to fix your post and say tooonnnngggguuue is not working, but i forgot.
I guess it really pulled from the luster of my post. I will try to tighten it up down here.

epic fail #2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_I meant to fix your post and say tooonnnngggguuue is not working, but i forgot.
I guess it really pulled from the luster of my post. I will try to tighten it up down here.

maybe if you get that 9 iron out of your...hand, you can post better


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

::sets 9 iron down::


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

just to keep on "topic"
1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Need more bump!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

where's all the easterners?!?!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_where's all the easterners?!?!

right hurr babyyyyy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_where's all the easterners?!?!

Is it possible we have run out? Look for more.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]forgemotorsport.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is it possible we have run out? Look for more.

no point in a draft. those most dedicated to making it to the meet have posted.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
that's cool.. you're still East in our books!

Fine put me in, I want #99.


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Please reserve #69 fer me charlene


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (phildo69)*

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 (2.0T)
99. eltonsi (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

so when is this ?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*

possibly waterfest. im down for whenever. if i cant make it, the a3 still will.

_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_so when is this ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lol, love the number requests!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_possibly waterfest. im down for whenever. if i cant make it, the a3 still will.


WTF...bottom quoting FTL


----------



## omnimofo (Apr 22, 2008)

May i sign up #44
oceanblue 2.0T


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_possibly waterfest. im down for whenever. 


WF will prob be the only time im up in NJ


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
44. omnimofo (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 (2.0T)
99. eltonsi (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
WTF...bottom quoting FTL









i was waiting for that. actually i was missing you and was hoping you would catch that and come spank me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i saw a lurker post from PA yesterday i believe....where you at man?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i saw a lurker post from PA yesterday i believe....where you at man?

post in here?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
post in here?


no, i think it was a meaningful post


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
no, i think it was a meaningful post









in a3 8p?

NOOO!?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
in a3 8p?

NOOO!?









yea, he's screwing everything up


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, he's screwing everything up









VTB?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
VTB?

i always do!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

saaaaaaaaaaaave from page 2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_saaaaaaaaaaaave from page 2









whew...that's a close one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i was waiting for that. actually i was missing you and was hoping you would catch that and come spank me.









I am also a great spanker


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
I am also a great spanker
















tap, slap, or grab kinda guy?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

the versatility is never ending!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

20 east coasters and counting.
golf...any luck w/ the name changing yet?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_20 east coasters and counting.
golf...any luck w/ the name changing yet?


I havent heard yet. Apparently they have to get senate approval before the ratification.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

great, that'll take a while. might as well wait to change it w/ the presidential change


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Did you guys come up with any tentitive dates and locations yet?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Did you guys come up with any tentitive dates and locations yet?

h20. sept 26-28 in ocean city, MD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we can all party together.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Did you guys come up with any tentitive dates and locations yet?

waterfest should have a good amount of us to start as well.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
waterfest should have a good amount of us to start as well.

10-4


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Up!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

:stretch:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

damn ya'll early!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
h20. sept 26-28 in ocean city, MD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we can all party together.
I don't go anywhere South of Jersey


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I don't go anywhere South of Jersey










Yea, I most likely wouldn't be going to that either...just waterfest.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

where's everyone else?!?! east coast lurkers, unite!
1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
44. omnimofo (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 (2.0T)
99. eltonsi (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_where's everyone else?!?! east coast lurkers, unite!
1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
44. omnimofo (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 (2.0T)
99. eltonsi (2.0T & 3.2Q?) 
technically we are up to 99 right?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

how bout me!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_how bout me!










on it







que color?
1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
17. a3lad (2.0T)
44. omnimofo (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 (2.0T)
99. eltonsi (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

hint: the greatestest color of all


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3lad)*

ibis.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

silver


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ibis.

no.. thats #2
hint #2: comes out of FREAKIN VOLCANOES!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3lad)*

1. OpenSkye (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI (ibis 2.0T)
17. a3lad (lava 2.0T)
44. omnimofo (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 (2.0T)
99. eltonsi (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_silver

no
that one really sucks
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
jk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
no
that one really sucks
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
jk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
no.. thats #2
hint #2: comes out of FREAKIN VOLCANOES!

true


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
true


Oh boy...now the whole crew is here!
Game on!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

Oh boy...now the whole crew is here!
Game on!

party on the east coast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

party?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Let's do it


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Let's do it


:cracks open coors light: 
Im in there like swim wear


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

:cracks open coors light: 
Im in there like swim wear

They're gonna hate on your silver bullet again man.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
party on the east coast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


can you please post that awesome video again so we can get our dance on!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
can you please post that awesome video again so we can get our dance on!

at your request, another glimpse at OpenSkye's awesome video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2b1D5w82yU
1. OpenSkye - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi - VA (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 - VA (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant - NY (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal - VA (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit - MD (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride - KY (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster - NC (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim - NY (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden - MD (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 - MD (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh - Toronto (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] - FL (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged - FL (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
17. a3lad - VA (lava 2.0T)
44. omnimofo - MD (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 - NY (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 - MA (2.0T)
99. eltonsi - Toronto (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
at your request, another glimpse at OpenSkye's awesome video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2b1D5w82yU



Thanks. I have it on repeat!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

Thanks. I have it on repeat!

Thanks. I have it on repeat!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
h20. sept 26-28 in ocean city, MD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we can all party together.

Trip: 948.9 mi, 15 hr 20 min 

Ummmmm - how about ya'll come to FL








I am sure OpenSkye would love the beach here









[email protected] is in Orlando, FL 
and he said party, so...yeah


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_
Trip: 948.9 mi, 15 hr 20 min 

Ummmmm - how about ya'll come to FL








I am sure OpenSkye would love the beach here









[email protected] is in Orlando, FL 
and he said party, so...yeah

i might think about ur suggestion if u were actually on our list


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_
Trip: 948.9 mi, 15 hr 20 min 

Ummmmm - how about ya'll come to FL








I am sure OpenSkye would love the beach here









[email protected] is in Orlando, FL 
and he said party, so...yeah


You smart guy!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You smart guy!

he's a fart smeller...i mean smart fella


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
he's a fart smeller...i mean smart fella

hahahaha that was good


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
hahahaha that was good


No it was not!
My grandfather used to say that on the front steps while he was handing me a Worthers Original


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

No it was not!
My grandfather used to say that on the front steps while he was handing me a Worthers Original


"I got a Worther's Original in my pocket for you. Why don't you reach in there a fish it out for me....."


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

hey wrinkly old men need lovin too!!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_

"I got a Worther's Original in my pocket for you. Why don't you reach in there a fish it out for me....."










Well done!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

yea


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (5309)*

ummm. are we all tapped out on the east coast


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

no, definitely can't be. i've made a list of close to 40 myself, but i can't speak for them.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_no, definitely can't be. i've made a list of close to 40 myself, but i can't speak for them.

I always RSVP for a wedding the rehearsal dinner night!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
I always RSVP for a wedding the rehearsal dinner night!

wedding crashing pwns all


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

devin where u at B. u just texted me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_devin where u at B. u just texted me.

i swore he posted somewhere recently that he'd be down...
1. OpenSkye - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi - VA (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 - VA (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant - NY (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal - VA (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit - MD (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride - KY (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster - NC (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim - NY (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden - MD (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 - MD (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh - Toronto (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 - FL (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] - FL (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged - FL (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
17. a3lad - VA (lava 2.0T)
18. oreoxxxx - NJ (silver 2.0T)
44. omnimofo - MD (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 - NY (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 - MA (2.0T)
99. eltonsi - Toronto (2.0T & 3.2Q?) 


_Modified by krazyboi at 12:48 PM 5/21/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i swore he posted somewhere recently that he'd be down...


yes, can u add him to the list? oreo sumthin from NJ. i just talked to him. u can also add FL next to 5309 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yes, can u add him to the list? oreo sumthin from NJ. i just talked to him. u can also add FL next to 5309 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

updated


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Wow, I haven't been here for a while. You can add my Brilliant Red to the East Coast A3 Roaster, I'm in, just tell me where and when...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (njpeteo)*

1. OpenSkye - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi - VA (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 - VA (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant - NY (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal - VA (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit - MD (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride - KY (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster - NC (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim - NY (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden - MD (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 - MD (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh - Toronto (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 - FL (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] - FL (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged - FL (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
17. a3lad - VA (lava 2.0T)
18. oreoxxxx - NJ (silver 2.0T)
19. njpeteo- NJ (brill red 2.0T)
44. omnimofo - MD (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 - NY (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 - MA (2.0T)
99. eltonsi - Toronto (2.0T & 3.2Q?)


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
wedding crashing pwns all

I crashed a Turkish wedding once in Germany..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

Up!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Up!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

iModA3...should we just add you to our list since your peeps dropped you last time?!?!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

This can't be in page 2!!!


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_hahahaha that was good

OMG


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
OMG 










Bump for more part-ici-pants


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Lurker Bump


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
OMG
















like a3slvrchrgd stated...
now where's the rest of the east coast peeps


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_







like *golfsilvercharged *stated...
now where's the rest of the east coast peeps










Krazychoi...Lets not get overzealous mmk!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Krazychoi...Lets not get overzealous mmk!








just tryin to help. btw, you can call me krazychan instead, it's more along the lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

Krazychoi...Lets not get *overzealous* mmk!

that's a 5 dolla word right thurr


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
that's a 5 dolla word right thurr

I cant help it...Im just in the zone


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

up


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Tbh I am a little disheartened by the east coast response here.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
OMG 


Wha?? What I say?? Damn just because I felt like i was rolled in sh!+ all day and felt the easiest way out was to pull a trigger doesnt give you all the right to thrash me "snivel snivel whine whine"


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

waaaaake up east coast!!!
hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Any one on the east coast up for a car detailing Day soon







?


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Any one on the east coast up for a car detailing Day soon







? 

Sorry already started without you. Ive got the beer and detailing supplies you just need to cruise to SC.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Any one on the east coast up for a car detailing Day soon







? 

im doin mine this weekend. interior today. exterior tomorrow. and AC on monday


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
im doin mine this weekend. interior today. exterior tomorrow. and AC on monday








I know it's a bad iphone picture, but I've been on mine all day







Rotated tires, washed fender weels and wheels inside and and out, clay bar. Klasse All in One and some Meguairs detailers mist







, It will need a polish sooner or later but looks pretty good in the meantime


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

^very nice- u managaed to get a lot done!
i just spent a good 3 hours on the interior and hatch- glass, dash, trim, door panels, clean and condition leather, and 3 vacuum settings. check.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^very nice- u managaed to get a lot done!
i just spent a good 3 hours on the interior and hatch- glass, dash, trim, door panels, clean and condition leather, and 3 vacuum settings. check.








is the vacuum still out? I hate doing the interior, I might do mine tomorrow


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

^^^^^^^^^^^^Looks like were missing two of the major players this weekend^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*Quiet without the Portagee*


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^very nice- u managaed to get a lot done!
i just spent a good 3 hours on the interior and hatch- glass, dash, trim, door panels, clean and condition leather, and 3 vacuum settings. check.









Can I please hire you for some serious interior care...Mine needs it so bad.
Kthnx!


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Have we picked a location and date for this thing? I have North Face, Oakley and Etnies products to purchase, damn it.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Have we picked a location and date for this thing? I have North Face, Oakley and Etnies products to purchase, damn it.

what he said.
as ive said before, waterfest looks promising for a bunch of us. that's in july. i wont be there but i can make arrangements for my car to be there.
then there's h20 in sept in MD. ill def be there.
we can also meet during a non-show weekend too if you guys like. i am down for whatever. and i love driving so lets do the damn thing.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yawn...really surprised we haven't had any more additions to the list. bump!
btw, pollen sucks a$$. car sat outside for 2 days of non driving in PA...covered in pollen. time for a bath.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

*cough*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. OpenSkye - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
2. krazyboi - VA (silver 3.2Q)
3. jerseyrat325 - VA (sprint 2.0T)
4. audiant - NY (ibis 2.0T)
5. A3Danimal - VA (lava 2.0T)
6. BalloFruit - MD (misano red 3.2Q)
7. Irishpride - KY (silver 3.2Q)
8. Ivster - NC (brill red 2.0T) methinks
9. yoonskim - NY (brill blk 2.0T)
10. whaden - MD (lava 3.2Q)
11. SprintA3 - MD (sprint 2.0T)
12. eh - Toronto (ibis 2.0T)
13. 5309 - FL (ibis 2.0T)
14. [email protected] - FL (lava 2.0T)
15. golfsilvercharged - FL (brill blk 2.0T)
16. OettingerGTI - NJ (ibis 2.0T)
17. a3lad - VA (lava 2.0T)
18. oreo8716 - NJ (silver 2.0T)
19. njpeteo- NJ (brill red 2.0T)
44. omnimofo - MD (ocean 2.0T)
66. angryrican66 - NY (ibis 3.2Q)
69. phildo69 - MA (2.0T)
99. eltonsi - Toronto (2.0T & 3.2Q?) 
where's the rest of the east coast canadians?!?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I am starting to get impatient...

Lets get it on this weekend


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_I am starting to get impatient...

Lets get it on this weekend
















im down- i have nothing to do this weekend but lay on the beach.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

comp. picnic tomorrow and wedding stuff pretty much all weekend.
enjoy da beach!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_comp. picnic tomorrow and wedding stuff pretty much all weekend.
enjoy da beach!


Is it time to pick out center pieces and floral arrangments?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Is it time to pick out center pieces and floral arrangments?

nah, finalize florist/restaurant contracts, pick out tux, find invitations. it's great!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
nah, finalize florist/restaurant contracts, pick out tux, find invitations. it's great!










If you need a Reverend.... 

I was ordained online 3 years ago by the wonderful Universal Life Church. Ordination took 15 minutes and $19.95 but it is legit and I have one couple still happily married. 
I am looking to upgrade into a wizard category!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

If you need a Reverend.... 

I was ordained online 3 years ago by the wonderful Universal Life Church. Ordination took 15 minutes and $19.95 but it is legit and I have one couple still happily married. 
I am looking to upgrade into a wizard category!

I'm an ordained minister in the Church of the Subgenious. Never married anyone, but I've been a minister now for about 10 years


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wait what u guys are what?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

A

Revvvv----er-----ennnd


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

like dis man!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Up and at'em


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

what's up east coast??
so who is going to be able to make it to edgewater this thursday? we have a west coast visitor we can hold captive


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_what's up east coast??
so who is going to be able to make it to edgewater this thursday? we have a west coast visitor we can hold captive










I.....will not be there. thanks!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_what's up east coast??
so who is going to be able to make it to edgewater this thursday? we have a west coast visitor we can hold captive









lol ill be there. is angryrican coming too?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_what's up east coast??
so who is going to be able to make it to edgewater this thursday? we have a west coast visitor we can hold captive









um...no can do


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
lol ill be there. is angryrican coming too?

awesome ant








i dunno bout angry- ill contact him and devin (oreo)


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
awesome ant








i dunno bout angry- ill contact him and devin (oreo)

me 2. well if frank doesnt come how many a3's will there be? 
uhhhhh i think just me and u val lol


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
me 2. well if frank doesnt come how many a3's will there be? 
uhhhhh i think just me and u val lol

frank has some bizznass to take care of but devin looks like he's down


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
frank has some bizznass to take care of but devin looks like he's down









val i dont own a decent camera. it would be a sin not to have one the 2nd time our cars are together


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
val i dont own a decent camera. it would be a sin not to have one the 2nd time our cars are together

i know people. i gotchu


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i know people. i gotchu









weren't you suppose to pick up a camera for yourself? guess the other mods come first.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I have to bump all the threads with my new look!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_I have to bump all the threads with my new look!

wow, congrats! now you just need a new choice of beer and we can get along


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*










Still a coors light cowboy either way you look at it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Still a coors light cowboy either way you look at it!

only time i recall really having coors light is when it was used to cook crabs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
only time i recall really having coors light is when i got crabs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed that for ya!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
Fixed that for ya!










_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
only time i recall really having coors light is when i got crabs from a3slvrchrgd's mom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

remodified







back at ya!


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

this thread is full of win


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettingerGTI* »_this thread is full of win

u need to come to edgewater tonight. lemme know if u can make it.
it's gonna be me, audiant, imoda3 from cali, and possibly devin.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
it's gonna be me, audiant, imoda3 from cali, and possibly devin.

that'd be great if you could get 5!!!!








has that wustfest thingy occurred yet for the wst? haven't seen any pics.


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Tonight is no good. I tried to work it out but no can do, just a bad week. The good news is after this week I should be pretty solid for the rest of the summer.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettingerGTI* »_Tonight is no good. I tried to work it out but no can do, just a bad week. The good news is after this week I should be pretty solid for the rest of the summer. 

im gonna hold u to ittt!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

val im soooo sorry totally slipped my mind. noo excuses i feel like a d**** bag. hope u can forgive me


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_val im soooo sorry totally slipped my mind. noo excuses i feel like a d**** bag. hope u can forgive me









she may...but i don't!







j/k. that sux man.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_has that wustfest thingy occurred yet for the wst? haven't seen any pics.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3878062
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3880960
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3878721
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3881289
There are a bunch more pics on the Pure Euro forums, but you have to register to access them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pics were cool.
nice trophy jason!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Thanks!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

official waterfest is one month away bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_official waterfest is one month away bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that really you?!?!?! stop teasing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
is that really you?!?!?! stop teasing!









yeah I know right.... and talking about that show she ain't going to.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
is that really you?!?!?! stop teasing!









yes yes yes it's meeee. i'm a little tan but i'm same old me


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah I know right.... and talking about that show she ain't going to.

true. but i will be there in spirit. and c'monnn this thread needed some bump n grind.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
true. but i will be there in spirit. and c'monnn this thread needed some bump n grind.









will your spirit bring eva with her? i think not. sad to know she'll be sitting at home.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
will your spirit bring eva with her? i think not. sad to know she'll be sitting at home.

she could be there.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
she could be there.

She might have yanked my spot in the forge booth and stole any chance of me getting sponsor intercooler


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
She might have yanked my spot in the forge booth and stole any chance of me getting sponsor intercooler









where's my spot?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
where's my spot?


Thats what she said!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

All you fools have spots if you want them. And ic's too. Well, kb has the spot but no ic


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All you fools have spots if you want them. And ic's too. Well, kb has the spot but no ic









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All you fools have spots if you want them. And ic's too. Well, kb has the spot but no ic









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'll find something else to remove from the Forge premises!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'll find something else to remove from the Forge premises!

What, the 2.0 and 6mt from either a3 or the mkv? Maybe we could adapt the vf blower from the r32 to yours.... how hard could it be?


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright my fellow east coast peeps....
I'm shopping for wheels... and apparently I'm not euro enough. 
Whatchu guys think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

second set


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

I like the first kinda...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1st or 3rd...not feelin the 2nd.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

dont do the 3rd. eww.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Get the R8 Reps!
Page 10!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_dont do the 3rd. eww.

x2


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*

I vote for the first one. I have a soft spot for the Oettingers, but the REs and RZs I don't really like on the A3s.


----------



## zero1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

i like the 1st set as well. who makes them?


----------



## zero1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (zero1)*

just kidding.. varianza. nice


----------



## zero1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (zero1)*

definitely. work varianza t1s. so sick on this s5


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (zero1)*

I don't see how I can avoid getting an S5 as my next automobile. I love that thing so much.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

WaterFest in 12 days.... I'll be there on Sunday!


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_WaterFest in 12 days.... I'll be there on Sunday!

I'll be there on Sunday as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

